# greetings everyone!



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I've just discovered your forum and look forward to learning from and sharing with all of you!

My name is Adrienne, and I live in Upstate New York. I have been fortunate enough to live with cats my whole life. I have been rescuing strays and ferals for about 5 years now, and am proud to share my home with 9 (yes 9) cats of my own.

You can see their pictures and a little bit of background about them here: http://users.adelphia.net/~morea/our.htm


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

here's a pic I just have to share: dinnertime at my house.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that is HILARIOUS!! :lol: :lol: :lol: They're all in a neat row except one!! always has to be one to be different 8)


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL That is too funny........and cute how they all line up!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, how cute! Welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Adrienne!  
Great website, I enjoyed reading about all your kitties.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome!! Haha, never can get mine to all line up like that!!! That's a GREAT pic


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

it took more than a few tries to get that shot!!! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love that picture of all the cats lined up, so hilarious. I like Imrick's picture on your page, the expression on the face is just so charming


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! You have beautiful coloured cats, love that picture of them all lined up :lol: . You also like me have a cat named Baby!!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<They're all in a neat row except one!! always has to be one to be different >>

:lol: :lol: ..I guess there wasn't room for him AND his bowl so he let the bowl be on the rug (or Mommy did..):wink: 
That is cute! What a pic, would make a nice sig, wouldn't it
Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Adrienne. What a great picture!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome Adrienne, and your big family of cats!!  Can't wait to see more pics of these ones!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

If you got more cats I can see the bowls all going back towards the wall again. That would definitely be a cute signature pic


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome rwziggy!


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

